# Kokoda wee ***



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

I am looking to buy some kokoda wee ****.
Please see: viewtopic.php?f=63&t=32204


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

maybe you need to look in the wee *** shop


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

What do you mean the eyelet is seperate to the bib?

As in the eyelet is on the HB itself? I'll go see which ones mine are.


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

That's what i mean koich.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

and you want the ones with the eyelet on the body?

Have you scoured K-marts for old stock? They would buy in bulk and might have a lot of stock left.


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

No chance


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

How much is a wee *** worth to you dishley?


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

A megabass Griffon Mr X


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

:lol:

damnit, all mine are on the bibs.

Are you sure you aren't thinking of Jackall Chubby's? They have the towpoint on the lure.


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

That's a chubby, tow point on the bib.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

that's a deep diving chubby.

The shallow is on the body.


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

Ahh, i didn't even look at the shallow chubbies, the price of the one i bought scared me enough.
They're a pretty lure alright.
There's probably negligable difference between the 2, except the original pricetags.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

The swimming action is $10.00 better on the chubby. It's got a wider wobble at slow speeds. I've caught plenty of fish on the weewops but.

They both have a fairly well rotated place in my tacklebox.


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

The new wee ***, (deep diver) doesn't boogey at all. But my bib broke very easily so maybe i just had a dodgy one.
I love it when a lure shakes its ass at me. The chubbier the better. Almost makes me break out with Sir Mixalot. "So shake it, shake it, shake it, shake it, shake that healthy butt" "Baby got back" 
Someone will know what i mean. Maybe.


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

Mate i was in my prime when this came out. Year five disco's at a catholic school with this and detachable penis cranked!!! Good times. I have to admit though, it was hard finding booty when you're 11.


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

here's a slightly diff version :lol:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kelmDTjj ... re=related


----------

